# Sunlight, light sensitivity, last hurdle... help?



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey guys, little over a year since weed induced dp/DR.I feel really close to recovery and need some advice on what I guess falls under light sensitivity. I would like to hear from those who have recovered and experienced sensitivity to sunlight, moonlight, or an overall disconected/not right sensation produced from the sky in general.

There are times of day or night when the lighting produced from the sky doesnt seem to bother me... Afternoon sunlight or a standard dark night sky seems not to bother me. But early morning bright sunlight, a well lit night sky from a large or full moon, oddly colored sunsets, can all produce an odd backdrop that I just can't escape a feeling of being disconnected from and produces that fake dreamlike state. This sucks because it feels as if I can't escape this sensation because it happens with day or night skies.

As of latley it seems that every night is a full moon and I can't see how I never noticed or how I responded differently to this before...

Everything of course visually looks totally normal but for some reason the way I experience a bright moonlit night sky or the bright Sun coming through my Windows in the morning gives me a disconnected feeling. It seems like my brain is always activly scanning or searching for this. It's like my amygdala is trying to pick up on any changes of light. More examples would be noticing when I enter a brighter room from a darker room. Or a room with a large skylight letting in lots of sun.. Or looking out a window at night into a well lit night sky...

I also experience the fluorescent light issue in stores as well.

Is this just par for the course with DR and is it anxiety producing my eyes to be on hyper sensitive fight or flight protective mode?

Anyone that has shared this sensation and recovered please provide any advice you can. I feel this last hurdle always being there keeps me in the "I'm trapped in this" mentality...

What I would like to know.

-Did you just ignore it?
-Did you just lose your fear of this sensation?
-Do I somehow have to face the fear of this symptom more?
-How did this symptom go away for you?
-Did you notice it getting better or did you just have to forget about it then one day it was gone?

Thanks in advance for any advice!!!!

Also I'm considering this could be Lyme disease even though it was weed induced. Some dude said trauma from the bad panic could trigger underlying Lyme. I've had a crazy rash on my neck that's came and gone all year and I did get flu like symptoms right after my weed induced panic attack. Plus I sleep with my dogs and that could be an issue?


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

bump..


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

FL41 sunglasses/good tint and time is the only advice I have for you for light sensitivity really.. sometimes medication can make it worse and sometimes better... From what i've researched its just your brain isn't blocking out the light like before. People without DP for instance on antidepressants can experience this. Specifically I don't know any medication, be one to ask a doctor about.

Ps, that sum dude is talking BS. "Lyme disease is an *infection* caused by several strains of the bacteria *Borrelia burgdorferi* (Bb). The bacteria is *transmitted* to *humans* through the *bite* of an infected tick." So you can cancel the idea of panic causing lyme.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

CK1 did you or do you experience light sensitivity as I am describing? Right now it being summer the bright blue sky just seems unreal... it produces that disconnected dreamlike feel... the bright sun reflecting off of trees leaves, or being in one room then walking into another that's brighter all seems to trigger it... did you recover from this symptom?? I feel like there are times where my anxiety is at a zero but still feel disconnected from the bright sunlight or even the sky at night if the moon is out... thanks for your reply!!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I do experience light sensitivity, just one of those things, it might fade in a while.. there isn't much treatment for it, got bigger things to worry about myself. Just bought some nice sunglasses and don't let it get to me.

As for light causing the disconnected feelings, I don't have the answers really.. it's photophobia, you should have a read on it and see what you can do for it.

I don't doubt that if you have extreme photophobia it could make you feel worse and dream like, it doesn't create it, just brings it out, so take away the trigger... once you get DP under control lights may still be bright but won't bring DP is my guess.

fluorescent lighting is a different thing, it blinks at a certain rate that makes many people feel spaced out, i've always noticed it well before any of this stuff.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Unlikely that cannabis altered your eyes, or the images that are projected onto your retina and forwarded to your temporal lobe for interpretation. The problem(s) are most likely in the processes of your temporal lobe. Mine are. It took me a while to discern this fact, but several EEGs clearly indicate the pathology that is present in my dominant temporal lobe. My EEG interpretations are

indicative of someone with a history of epileptic seizure. Sure enough, after learning to recognize the multitude of ways that epilepsy can manifest itself, I recognized most of my symptoms as focal temporal lobe seizures.. It is just that I never fell down and frothed at the mouth. Apparently, that made it difficult for medical science to diagnose and aid me with my disorder. I do remember suffering "panic attacks" in

box stores in Europe, where the electrical grid is rendered to 220V at 50hz.. That means that a fluorescent light bulb is off 101 times every second. Here in the USA, it is typically 120V at 60hz, which means the fluorescent is off 121 times per second for a briefer amount of time. Still, flicker can be bothersome for the hypersensitive/ temporally impaired.

I did get better. I researched my illness and came to terms with it. I understand every quirky symptom I ever had ranging from "exploding head syndrome" to "dolly zoom hallucinations". I survived 4 epic struggles with major depression featuring insane insomnia and anxiety. I underwent ECT in 2014 and my only remaining symptoms are ocular migraines and floaters.

I no longer have panic attacks/focal seizures or the Pandora's box full of depressive symptoms. I feel as if I will never have another episode of major depression. I'm done. I survived and I am now close to my life expectancy age.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm experiencing the same things you're describing. It's been 6 months also got it from weed. I understand totally what you're talking about. I also feel more derealized when looking at a clear blue sky or in the night.

In fact just looking at pictures can also trigger the same feelings



















It feels probably more 2D. I also have this feeling of being inside a crystal glass or something like that, like the room I'm in is the only room floating in emptiness. I wonder if you experience that too?

Have you tried to take any medication? I'm considering to try some see if they can help...


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Zouzoux Yes! Exactly those pictures is what causes me to feel disconected... it's like the sky in the backdrop is fake, dreamy, and just too damn bright. What I have heard is that light sensitivity is causing this due to flight or flight response being turned on and over stimulating everything... while I agree with that explanation it's jard to believe because at times I feel I have no anxiety but can walk into a room and look out the window or notice the light coming in from a window and feel that sensation..or look at the sky like these photos..
Dont know how to post pictures or I would give more examples. This was also caused by weed for me as well... what made it worse was the derealization had went away after my panic while being high but then hit me the following day while I was drinking so I thought I really did it to myself this time and it was permanent... we all know it's not and its anxiety based but after a year of this and still having these symptoms really pisses me off... but everything has gotten much better overall.
When it first happened I couldnt eat, sleep or even speak well... I had so much adrenalin I would just pace the floors and walk back and forth trying to calm down. Those days are long gone but this light sensitivity is still going... anything u notice that helps u? I'm hoping even though I dont think I'm that anxious that I still am and just need to get my overall anxiety down more and this all will fade. This is my hope


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes first month was terrible, couldn't eat or sleep aswell! But now I'm in the same position as you, feeling close to recovery if only this weird feelings of our surroundings. Do you want to talk more in detail about it? Add me on skype if you want:

https://join.skype.com/invite/o76oozxemnzx


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Zouzoux will do bud. I'll send you a request by evening. Thanks.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Ahungerf said:


> Hey guys, little over a year since weed induced dp/DR.I feel really close to recovery and need some advice on what I guess falls under light sensitivity. I would like to hear from those who have recovered and experienced sensitivity to sunlight, moonlight, or an overall disconected/not right sensation produced from the sky in general.
> 
> There are times of day or night when the lighting produced from the sky doesnt seem to bother me... Afternoon sunlight or a standard dark night sky seems not to bother me. But early morning bright sunlight, a well lit night sky from a large or full moon, oddly colored sunsets, can all produce an odd backdrop that I just can't escape a feeling of being disconnected from and produces that fake dreamlike state. This sucks because it feels as if I can't escape this sensation because it happens with day or night skies.
> 
> ...


Hello.

I have the same, helped me a lot, i use glasses with transitions and my formula, but i got for $7.99 on Ebay, some good extra shades that you set on your prescribed glasses, with a clip, and when i use this ones in the sun light, it´s amazing!, takes away all the brightness that causes me headache, migraines, eye irritation, dizziness, eye tiredness, and all that you might experience with the hiper sensibility caused by DPDR. In the other hand, you don´t fight this, just ignore it, it´s not going to be forever, and the more you don´t pay attention to it, it will go away just like all the DPDR symptoms. Any Questions, PM me.


----------

